# Help and Advice > Related Illness/medication/alternatives >  Duloxetine

## purplefan

This is to replace my citaripram. As i told the p/doc it was not working very well and he told me about this drug. Again, has anybody had any experience with it, how did it make you feel? 
once a day 60mg.

----------


## S deleted

I've been on it for a few years now. I noticed a difference within a couple of days of taking it which surprised me as nothing else I'd taken had really helped. No side effects for me either. Of course as you know everyone is different but overall my experience is a positive one. I'm taking 120mg, and Mirtazapine 30mg alongside to help me sleep.

----------

purplefan (16-08-17)

----------


## Jaquaia

I can't take it, it gave me really bad heartburn and I constantly felt sick. My mum on the other hand, she never had any side effects

----------


## purplefan

Thanks stella and Jaquaia. I guess it is different for everybody. Did any of you feel dizzy at all?

----------


## S deleted

I do occasionally get dizzy spells but I think that is more related to other meds I take. Of course is could be down to your sugar levels so keep an eye on things. I was convinced that my IBS isn't helped by Duloxetine a few years ago but couldn't be confirmed one way or the other.

----------


## Suzi

It was one suggested to Marc, but he's on Venlafexine instead which has made a massive difference to him. I'm glad you've been honest with the Dr about how the citalopram wasn't really helping much..

----------

